# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه ایران یا چی😁

## S1non

سلام دوستان اول از همه خواهش میکنم اگه اطلاع درست دارین راهنمایی کنید
من پرستاری یکی از دانشگاه های تهران درس میخونم وا حالا با شرایط خوابگاه و رفت و امد واقعا اوکی نیستم تصمیم گرفتم برای شهر خودم انتقالی بگیرم!
بنظر شما اینکه من اینجا درس بخونم یا یه شهر متوسط(نه ضعیف)در ادامه تحصیل یا سرکار رفتن من تاثیری داره؟او این تصمیم اشتباهه؟

----------


## Ordijahannam

سلام من اگه جای تو بودم شرایط رو تحمل میکردم و اینکارو نمیکردم!پرستاری تهران با شهرستان اصلا قابل مقایسه نیس از لحاظ ارزش مدرک

----------


## zaaaahra

دانشگاه بهتر رو هم نشین بهتر برات تاثیر داره قبول داری هم نشین روی ادم خیلی تاثیر میذاره ؟اشتباه منو تکرار نکن مثل چی پشیمون میشی

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان اول از همه خواهش میکنم اگه اطلاع درست دارین راهنمایی کنید
> من پرستاری یکی از دانشگاه های تهران درس میخونم وا حالا با شرایط خوابگاه و رفت و امد واقعا اوکی نیستم تصمیم گرفتم برای شهر خودم انتقالی بگیرم!
> بنظر شما اینکه من اینجا درس بخونم یا یه شهر متوسط(نه ضعیف)در ادامه تحصیل یا سرکار رفتن من تاثیری داره؟او این تصمیم اشتباهه؟


وضعیت استخدام تهران با شهرستان و همچنین پایه حقوقشون زمین تا زیرزمین فرق دارن
برو خداتو شکر کن تو دانشگاه تیپ 1 و سومین دانشگاه برتر علوم پزشکی ایران درس میخونی

----------

